# Persimmon wine



## winer (Jan 10, 2011)

I have been searching for a recipe that uses pulp instead of whole perssimons. I have a LOT of perssimon pulp but recipes I have found thus far call for a certain number of pounds of perssimons...may have to wing it...If I have to guess, I am going to guess that the pulp makes up about 2/3 of the weight of the fruit. These are the american perssimons, not the asian types. Also, does anyone who has made persimmon wine have any tips?


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jan 15, 2011)

When you say pulp do you mean dried pulp or wet pulp that has had its juice squeezed out or do you mean like a pulp slurry. If its the wet slurry and you have a lot of it why not go for 100% based on the acid levels. You are going to have about 40-50% gunk left over when you rack so if you want to make 5 gallons of wine I would try to ferment like 8 gallons of must or more. We used pasteur champange in ours and it was good but we didnt use enough fruit so the persimmon taste was lighter than I had wanted.

Crackedcork



winer said:


> I have been searching for a recipe that uses pulp instead of whole perssimons. I have a LOT of perssimon pulp but recipes I have found thus far call for a certain number of pounds of perssimons...may have to wing it...If I have to guess, I am going to guess that the pulp makes up about 2/3 of the weight of the fruit. These are the american perssimons, not the asian types. Also, does anyone who has made persimmon wine have any tips?


----------



## winer (Jan 16, 2011)

By pulp, I mean what is pressed out of the persimmons, leaving the seeds and skin behind. I suppose some would call the seeds and skin the pulp. Not at all dry. Has the consistency of pudding. I ended up using 22 cups, or 5.5 quarts, which was about 13 pounds...and enough water to make 4.5 gallons of must. All the recipies I could locate used 3 pounds of whole perssimons per gallon...so I should have more flavor by using about 3 pounds of pulp (or juice) per gallon.


----------



## winer (Jan 31, 2011)

Update: The wine went bad... it was going great the first 3 or 4 days, but I tried to taste it off of the spoon...while I was directly over the bucket, and well, let's just say I contaminated it. It smelled horrible. I started another batch...I used the same amount of "cups" 22...but they weighed a pound and a half less. Anyway, day 5 today and it's chuggin' along nicely. It doesn't have a lot of aroma, probably will want to F-pac.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 1, 2011)

Its very doubtful that you contaminated it from a spoon, lots of people start their racking tubes with big wet lips. So what kind of smell did you have? Fermentations dont smell like roses  Crackedcork


----------



## winer (Feb 1, 2011)

It wasn't from the spoon, it ran out of my mouth. Yes people do rack by putting their lips on the hose (might I add, after the alcohol content is up.) I've made a few batches of wine before this one and they never smelled like sewage. Trust me, it was bad.


----------

